#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Dúvidas sobre qual o melhor cabo UTP

## alvescomunicacao

*Boa tarde pessoal... 

Novamente aqui para pedir a contribuição dos companheiros.

Dessa vez é o seguinte, gostaria de opiniões sobre a qualidade dos cabos ( marcas ) que vou citar aqui, se possível, digam os prós e contras de quem já utilizou.*

*1.* http://www.topvendasinfo.com.br/inde...product_id=429

*2.* http://www.topvendasinfo.com.br/inde...product_id=605

*3.* http://www.topvendasinfo.com.br/inde...&product_id=51

*4.* http://www.topvendasinfo.com.br/inde...product_id=652

----------


## alvescomunicacao

*Ninguém?*

----------


## ronei10

Esses cabos sao CCA, ou seja alumínio com com cobre. Desses o melhor eh o lan expert a opçao 3. Funciona por um tempo. Depende de como hai usa-lo. Principalmente se for passar energia eletrica dentro deles.

----------


## ronei10

Agora por esse preço eu iria de telcon prismyan 100% cobre e qualidade indiscutível.

----------


## ebelotto

Bom dia companheiro,
Como o amigo citou acima, olhe sempre as especificações dos cabos. Verifique a composição da liga que forma o elemento dos pares metálicos. Quem nunca teve problema com cabos Hercules !!!! Procure sempre aqueles cabos cuja liga que formam os pares metálicos seja o mais puro possível, ou seja, tenha o maior percentual de cobre possível. O cobre é um ótimo condutor, porém ele é muito mole e muito caro. Por esse motivo os fabricantes fazem uma poção mágica com cobre e outras matérias primas até chegar na liga de cobre que são compostos os pequenos filamentos dos cabos UTP. Lembre-se que os cabos UTPs possuem algumas limitações para transmissões de energia, dentre elas estão a corrente máxima de 570 mA e o máximo de 125V. Esse valores são normatizados, porém as redes cabeadas usam cerca de 175V.

----------


## alvescomunicacao

*Bom dia, obrigado pela atenção parceiros.

Na verdade, abri esse tópico com o intuito de saber o melhor custo benefício dos cabos para por nos clientes.

Não é rede cabeada, mais sim para mandar do rádio ( RB SXT ) para a casa do cliente, normalmente, sempre entre 10 e 30 metros de uso do tamanho do cabo, somente as vezes que se passa mais um pouco.*

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> *Bom dia, obrigado pela atenção parceiros.
> 
> Na verdade, abri esse tópico com o intuito de saber o melhor custo benefício dos cabos para por nos clientes.
> 
> Não é rede cabeada, mais sim para mandar do rádio ( RB SXT ) para a casa do cliente, normalmente, sempre entre 10 e 30 metros de uso do tamanho do cabo, somente as vezes que se passa mais um pouco.*


Pode ser um rabicho de um metro ou uma rede de 10 km, se usar cabo de aluminio vai ter problemas. 
Cabo de cobre+conector de boa qualidade=menos manutenção

----------


## TenneT

Boa tarde, amigo! Em todas as minhas experiências, inclusive na minha rede cabeada aqui, o melhor custo benefício e qualidade é usar cabos da MPT. Se precisar passo contato.

----------


## Danusio

Já utilizei o LanExpert, tem mais plástico do que cobre, o fio até arrebenta na hora de destrançar ele, Fortrek, pior ainda, quando vc passa o cabo pela tubulação, dependendo do puxão que vc dar nele, ele já não presta, não passa amperagem suficiente para antena, no teste de cabos com testador, dar tudo ok, liga a antena mais não dar conexão lan, Péssimo.

Atualmente uso o da Legrand, mesma qualidade da Amp, este tem cobre!
Já utilizei Nexans, ótimo cabo, difícil de encontrar no mercado.

----------


## emilidani

Qualidade de cabos!!!! depende qual o uso vai dar a eles (externo Interno, etc) pode ser um ou outro.

Cabo 100% cobre nao significa qualidade absoluta. Desde ponto de vista da atenuação nao agrega muito. So vai dar uma diferença na condutancia para passar corrente eletrica porem ele tem pocuca resistencia mecanica. 

Talvez o mais importante para os colegas seja a resistencia mecanica dos condutores e da capa aos raios UV.

----------


## alvescomunicacao

Obrigado pessoal... Decidi pelo cabo de rede categoria CAT6 MPT.

----------

